# New Apprentice Help



## OhioApprentice (Nov 21, 2017)

Hello I’m a new Apprentice about 3 months into my apprenticeship. I was wondering where exactly should I be at in my apprenticeship (skill wise) because I was told I was behind. I work for a non-union residential contractor. I’ve installed plugs, gfci, lighting, switches (single, and three way), ran circuits in house roughs (20amp and 15amp), put up flood lights, ran underground feed and I’m sure some more I just can’t think of it right now. I was told I was too slow but I feel like I’m learning at a decent pace. Any advice on where I should be at?


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like you're right where you should be, but that's hard to tell without working with you.

Speed comes with time and experience. If you start rushing around at this point it will only cause you to make mistakes, do overs. Those are losses.

Every J-man wants good productivity out of his apprentice, but there are limits with a greenie. Stay focused, you'll get there.


----------



## PokeySmokey (Nov 14, 2017)

Residential electrical contracting is a cut-throat business. When I started my apprenticeship doing residential, 1 person was expected to rough-in a 900 to 1500 square foot stick built house in 5 1/2 to 6 hours from. Laying out and mounting the boxes; drilling the holes; pulling in and stripping the cable; make all connections. Make sure panel runs are dropped and coiled up in basement ceiling. To be honest I was slower myself; usually 6 to 7 hours. Some did this in under 5 hours but the cables were pulled so tight you could almost play a tune on them. The owner of the company I was working for did not want the cables pulled tight. Cost him a little more but we never had a call back due to cable damage cause from stress due to installation.

Seems like you J-man expect you to be as efficient as (s)he is. Rare for a first year apprentice.

Work ways to do the different operations faster and still keep up quality workmanship, safe installations, and safe work practices.

Most of us were where you are in the beginning.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @OhioApprentice!

You sound like you are on track as Signal said.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Who said you were slow?

Stay focused on quality, the speed will come

Texting and Driving


----------



## OhioApprentice (Nov 21, 2017)

Thanks for the advice guys! I’m really enjoying the trade so far and any bit of advice helps me out.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Sounds like your doing a good job. But one thing to remember is "Your always working to slow" doesn't matter if your the Forman or a greenie. But speed comes with experience. In my mind It is better to do it right the first time even if it takes a little longer. Going back to fix problems doesn't save anybody any time


----------



## NormousD (Nov 12, 2017)

Some people just don't have the construction brains or tool experience.

I didn't, I was a computer nerd with little know-how. But I persevered and became the Highest Master Electrician possible.. well within my company, that I started. Now I hire the guys who knew more than me and gave me a hard time. 

Be like me, be like D. Your current job and skill level is temporary and the goofs you think are genius electricians will always be wire pullers.


----------



## OhioApprentice (Nov 21, 2017)

It was one of our Job Runners. I’ll definitely focus on quality. Thank you!


----------

